
Airbnb’s worst problems are confirmed by its own data - kafkaesq
http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/4/9849242/airbnb-data-new-york-affordable-housing-illegal-hotels
======
minimaxir
What a weirdly written article, describing data analysis with _zero_ tabulated
data and visualizations.

The Terms and Conditions for using the AirBNB dataset must be incredibly
restrictive.

